# Review of the Worldmark Solvang Studio



## Clifbell (Mar 13, 2021)

This is a review of the Worldmark Solvang Studio in the town of Solvang, Ca. just 35 miles north of Santa Barbara or 129 miles from Los Angeles. Solvang is a Danish tourist destination founded in 1911.

I had a wonderful time going to wineries and trying out the various bakeries (don't forget the fudge).   I look forward to going back enjoying more bakery breakfasts and wine tasting afternoons.  Included in the video are;
1) A view of the room including Bed, kitchen, living room, deck
2) View of from the pool and recreation room.  Great place to hang out
3) Cost to stay at the timeshare based on the proportion of maintenance fees used to cover the points used to stay.

Link to the Worldmark Solvang Studio video ...

Link to interactive map of all my reviews


----------



## rhonda (Mar 13, 2021)

I really like the Solvang Studio!  So much space ... washer/dryer and a nearly full-kitchen.


----------



## Clifbell (Mar 13, 2021)

rhonda said:


> I really like the Solvang Studio!  So much space ... washer/dryer and a nearly full-kitchen.


In my opinion it is almost the same as the one bedroom ... When I am sleeping I don't notice that I am not in a bedroom and when I am awake I close the bed up and enjoy the living room.. I would rarely go in the bedroom during the day anyway....

The only downside is I have to keep my clothes put away (the only reason to have a one bedroom  .  And why use points you don't need to use!!!


----------



## Tacoma (Mar 15, 2021)

The only reason that we book a one bedroom over a studio is that my husband and I have different sleeping patterns. In fact that's the first thing I ask anyone that wants me to book something for them. If couples go to bed and wake up at aproximately the same time then a studio is great. If not then it's nice to have a door that you can close between the bedroom and living area.  I am thankful that I can still sleep in to 7 or 8 am versus my husband who is usually up before 6.


----------



## Clifbell (Mar 15, 2021)

Tacoma said:


> The only reason that we book a one bedroom over a studio is that my husband and I have different sleeping patterns. In fact that's the first thing I ask anyone that wants me to book something for them. If couples go to bed and wake up at aproximately the same time then a studio is great. If not then it's nice to have a door that you can close between the bedroom and living area.  I am thankful that I can still sleep in to 7 or 8 am versus my husband who is usually up before 6.


Excellent point!!!   Gotta make the marriage work... A few extra points seems a good idea


----------

